# need advice on electric fences



## Gotmilk? (Mar 3, 2008)

We have a 3 month old Aussie. Currently, when we take her out to play we still must keep her on the leash. We are thinking about purchasing the PetSafe (by SportDog) inground electric fence (I think it would be around $300) found on the Pet Warehouse website. 

We would NOT leave her alone outside. We want this fence so that we can take her off the leash and let her run to fetch the ball, etc. while we are there with her.

Has anyone used this brand? Or had experience with any type of inground electric fence that you install yourself?

Also, they have an indoor wireless system that we are thinking about purchasing to keep her out of some areas in the house. Anyone use one of those?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Gotmilk? said:


> We have a 3 month old Aussie. Currently, when we take her out to play we still must keep her on the leash. We are thinking about purchasing the PetSafe (by SportDog) inground electric fence (I think it would be around $300) found on the Pet Warehouse website.
> 
> We would NOT leave her alone outside. We want this fence so that we can take her off the leash and let her run to fetch the ball, etc. while we are there with her.
> 
> ...


I would not consider an electric fence for a 3 month old puppy you could destroy whatever good stuff pup has inside. Electric tools should always be last resort if at all. You see with electric tools you could have absolutely great results or complete disasters and all the variables in between. Now with your 3 month old pup, go to local hardware store purchase 30 feet of light nylon cord also a leash snap, a good buckle collar (I prefer a martingale non slip collar) Just let pup drag the light cord around while playing fetch, it gives you control while having fun. Not completely fool proof but at least it gives you something to try.
Good Luck.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with above, i have seen some horrible things happen to dog from an electric fence.

My neighbor had a lab and they used an electric fence because the dog could climb their chain link. Finally the dog just didn't care he climbed it anyway despite what happened and of course never came back.

He used to climb the fence and show up at the front door 10 minutes later. He never wanted to be around that fence again so as soon as he got out he was gone.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Please clarify: are you talking about an electric fence or an "invisible" fence?


----------



## symons (Apr 2, 2007)

We have had an invisible fence now for 6 years. More recently we adopted a black lab from a shelter and started training him after we had him a couple months. It took only 2 weeks for him to be trained and he's been happy ever since (been almost a year now). He can run around and adventure. Once in a great while, he will run thru the fence but quickly comes back. We never. ever have him outside alone.

I really love mine!!


----------



## Gotmilk? (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, I guess it's more of an invisible fence. It's called the SportDOG system and the wire is installed underground. Here's a quick paste from their site:

Features:
• For any yard up to 100 acres
• Expands to any number of dogs
• Receiver collar with five adjustable power levels
• Receiver collar warning tone + Vibrate before correction
• Lifetime limited warranty 
• Anti-linger mode built into receiver collar
• Factory 20 ga. solid copper boundary wire 
• Optional; Stronger 18 ga. solid copper boundary wire if using above ground or in woods.

Package Contents:
• SportDOG Transmitter with power adapter
• 100% Water proof receiver collar with 5 adjustable levels
• Easy to understand, Operating and training guide
• 1,000 feet of 20 gauge boundary wire and 100 training flags
• Two wire nuts and two waterproof splice tubes

symons, your description of your situation is exactly how we want to use this fence. We will be outside with her and do not want to leave her alone so we don't need it to be fool proof. Just more of a deterrent...something to allow her to play without being on the leash.

So, does this system sound okay?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Wouldn't bother. You've got an AUSSIE. One of the most trainable breeds out there. Just teach him a decent recall. Shocking her instead of training is pure laziness.


----------



## Gotmilk? (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, we've heard that about Aussies, but they aren't all the same. We are going to obedience class. And she has learned a few things and will come to us when we call her...if she feels like it...if there are no other distractions. We have neighbors all around us, some with pets. She runs off every time someone is outside playing basketball, walking a dog, riding a bike, she hears a vehicle...in other words...ANY normal neighborhood activity.

So I don't think the solution of "teach her a decent recall" will work right now. Maybe when she gets older, but not now.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I purchased a Petsafe invisible fence for Chloe. She's an Aussie/Collie mix. 

We live out in the country on ten acres with the yard being three. My older dogs have a very good recall and can run loose under supervision...not Chloe. She's either out in our fenced in garden, on a chain, kenneled, or on a leash. It really stinks having as much land as we do and not letting Chloe have the opportunity to use it. 

As soon as we got it installed and the flags put up we've had nothing but snow and nasty weather and I don't have the patience to train her on three acres worth of land when you can barely see the flags because of snow, you're walking through inches of mud, or the wind is so cold you can't even breathe. 

Her coat is too long for the collar to work, so I'll also need to shave a patch off of her neck to allow the prongs to touch her skin. Aside from that minor annoyance, I can't wait to try it out with her.

As long as you are planning to use the fence system under supervision and realize that she can get out if she really wants to and other living things can come in, I don't think you'd have a problem. 

Our neighbors have a Corgi (another very intelligent breed) and they bought an invisible fence to contain her in their yard. They don't even put the collar on her anymore, but she'll still stay withen the fences bounderies out of habit.


----------



## Gotmilk? (Mar 3, 2008)

blackrose, was it a royal pain to install? Or was it pretty straight-forward? My husband is handy and pretty good with all kinds of stuff, so I'm hoping that won't be too much of a problem if we decide to get one.

I'm sorry for you & for Chloe that she has to be contained, but I was comforted to know that we're not the only ones with a dog that likes to run off at every distraction! (misery loves company??)


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi, we use the PetSafe Wireless Pet Contaiment System. It was very easy to install you just plug the unit in (the house), set up the flags and train the dog to use it (they provide a brochure). We have had great success with it. We don't leave the dog out unsupervised as animals can get in the invisible fence. We live on a fairly busy street so it's been great to have.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I am in the air on whether or not to actually *USE* an invisible fence, but my neighbor has one and loves it. Anywhoo - as far as installing it, he said to use an edging tool, like for edging your driveway or sidewalks instead of actually digging the trail to put the wire in. That is, if you get the system that you have to put underground. But I've also seen some systems that you sort of "staple" down every few feet and then the grass grows over.


----------



## Gotmilk? (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks mom2kdg & MyCharlie...good info to know. I will definitely pass along the info to hubby.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Just to clarify about my sytem there is no digging involved it's completely wireless. I looked into the actual underground wire systems but we have to many rabbits underground and ground hogs. The wire system would last about 2 hours here. I love my system and can't imagine not having it. 

I don't even need to put the collar on him at this point, I do but the batteries ran out and neither Rambo or I noticed for about 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Gotmilk? said:


> blackrose, was it a royal pain to install? Or was it pretty straight-forward? My husband is handy and pretty good with all kinds of stuff, so I'm hoping that won't be too much of a problem if we decide to get one.
> 
> I'm sorry for you & for Chloe that she has to be contained, but I was comforted to know that we're not the only ones with a dog that likes to run off at every distraction! (misery loves company??)


 My dad rented a machine that actually would install the fence for you. It cut down at just the right depth and width, laid down the cable, and then buired it. It even cut through the gravel of our driveway. The machine was smaller than a garden tiller. He was able to fence in our three acres in less than a day.


----------



## rayter (Oct 24, 2007)

I suggest you take a look at this dog fence. It can replace your traditional and not truly practical chain link fence. It’s a combination of training and advanced technology that makes dog training simply amazing.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

There are multiple problems with invisible fences..... 
first if there is to much snow, your fence doesn't work as your dog is to high from the wire..... 

if you lose power you don't have a fence 

it doesnt keep other animals out 

and you can't train a 3 mos. old to respect a fence.... many dogs don't mature enough to understand the concept until 6 or 7 mos. despite what the fence manufacturers say..... 

now my dogs are getting an invisible fence to use in conjunction with their physical fence as I have two that are challenging the fence.... but to be honest I dont consider just an invisible fence to be a fence in my contract and everyone MUST have a fence before they get their puppy..... 

however, if you insist on a fence I wouldn't bother with it until your dog is a bit older..... at least 6 mos. and make sure you tak the time to train properly. 

s


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Just an FYI, this thread is 4 years old, and the OP long gone.


----------

